
Easy Way to Track and Share the Yield of Cryptocurrencies - titto
https://dailycoinprice.com/
======
meesterdude
this looks nice!

I think the UI needs a tweak though to improve clarity; right now it's unclear
what i'm really looking at. I had to go mucking about in the menus to
understand whats being displayed.

Right now:

$ +120

-4.72% per week

suggest:

$ +120(-4.72%)

last 7 days

the first (and existing) version communicates/infers that the price has
dropped -4.72% per week for the last somenumber of weeks, which is confusing.
The second reframes the data to clearly be how price/% has changed over the
last 7 days.

Otherwise, i'm digging it!

